# Dr. Maniaco 2014 Office Haunt



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

The Office Haunt: CarnEVIL will be on Thursday. We were allowed to get an outside vendor to have Popcorn and Cotton Candy machines. We have the striped material for the tent look, and we've been printing out posters and signs. We're going to have a few midway games, and raffle prizes too.

Here are a couple of things for the "Oddities" area.




























That's the Fiji Mermaid

We have a Sword Swallower, too ...










More later


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Love the oddities skeletons - great work and lots of fun! I am a lifelong enthusiast of the Fiji Mermaid as a 'gaff', so excited for that in particular, especially with the Black Lagoon creature style head.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You're off to a good start, Doc!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Very cool props Dr.M! Are you going to include a Twisty the clown?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks like your sword swallower had a problem. Looks good so far Dr. M.!


----------



## justintfirefly (Aug 18, 2014)

I love these! What an inspiration! I'm super impressed with these guys. Big fan of the circus / freak show scene and especially love the old-time gaffs. I think your sword swallower is brilliant! Well done!!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

*FINALLY ... Photos!*

It went well, I thought.














































More coming ...


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wow, that is one impressive office haunt! You did not stint on the details.

Your co-workers must look forward to this every year. I know I would:jol:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow, Dr. M., you all did a great job! How could anyone not want to work there? I like your scene pics/posters. The striped bunting(?) makes it look like a tent set up and I love your clown entry way too. Nice job!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

I can thank Oriental Trading Company for the striped material (gossimer) and the entryway. And my team was fantastic. They really got into the spirit of the day. Those are real tatoos, by the way, on our Midway Barker.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love it!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

"You must be this dead to enter", what a great entrance sign! You really know how to throw an office Haunt! Enjoyed every single photo!


----------



## booberry crunch (Aug 14, 2014)

That looks awesome! Where did you get your sideshow posters?


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice work there! :jol:


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow, what fun! You guys did a terrific job.


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

Damn, that looks like fun. Very creative.


----------

